# Stila Front Row Look palette online now



## Janice (Jul 21, 2008)

The Front Row Look palette from the Backstage Beauty collection that Specktra dished about last week is now for sale on StilaCosmetics.com. Only 1000 Front Row Look palettes exist so grab it quick! A portion of the purchase price ($40 USD) will be donated to StepUp womens network. Read the article on the blog for more information on the shades included in the palette.

Specktra Beauty News » Blog Archive » Stila Front Row Look palette online now


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------

